
Vivaldi 2.2 is out – let us know what you think - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-update-focus-on-details/
======
jclay
I've been switching between Firefox and Vivaldi as of late and continue to be
impressed with Vivaldi. Just tested the pop-out video feature and it works
great. Looking forward to using this for lecture videos.

